# Buren Military Pocket Watch



## sompting jon (Dec 9, 2008)

I tried to post this the other day and don't think it ever got on line so here we go again.

I bought this at the weekend off a Market trader at a steam show for Â£20 the balance swung ok but seemed to be over wound so i thought i would give it a go.(he had not even opened the case which i did for him so, that cost me a fiver in haggleing once he saw the quility movement)

The movement is quite nice and sighned Buren 15 jewels, the rear of the case has a crows foot and the numbers 64238 L stamped on it and on the inside it is stamped Keystone watch case garanteed silveroid genuine U.S.A 585007 which to me looks like silver ?? anyway i got it home and gave it a skirt of lighter fuel and away she went all the way done to the bottom of the spring but is loosing about a minute an hour so hopefully it just needs a service and a bit of regualtion i thought that the Roman numerals were a bit different as well.

I believe that these were supplied by the Americans to the English for the first world war perhaps one of you knows better ?


----------

